# Just couldn't help myself!!



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I was looking around on FB while Ive been buck shopping an found a farm just 100 miles from me that have a couple really nice bucks they are studding out. I have 2 does that are still open one is still to young to bred (shes 8 months) but the other open doe I have will be 11 months old the first of Jan. She is almost 100lds but she will be almost 12 months old by the time her next heat cycle hits. Anyway this buck has wether lines an the doe I want to breed to him is a big boned wide as a barn (as GT puts it a big soggy brood doe ) hoss of a goat. So I'm hoping they will cross well together. He is double bred Mozart an I just love the way he looks. The breeding fee is very reasonable an even if the cross doesn't work out I wont be hurt any, an plus it will be a learning experience for me. What do you guys think?


----------



## LindFamilyFarm (Dec 11, 2013)

If you trust the breeder and their animals are healthy, I say absolutely go for it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

She is of good weight and should be just fine, sounds like a good deal and if you are happy with it, go for it. :hi5:


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks guys! Im kinda excited to see what the pairing does!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet. :thumb:


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Thought Id add a pic of him. This is a younger pic of him.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Very nice. I'd go for it. My doe will be a year in April and if she lined up with my kidding time (prefer December to February kidding) then she would be bred then... shes weighing in at 110-120 now at 8 months. But anyway yeah she sounds big enough!


----------

